# 70 Million USD House



## Alex (20/12/14)




----------



## Silver (20/12/14)

Wow @Alex, marvellous house and good video!

Love the "man cave section" with the cars, the gym, the sweet dispensers and the pool table
It needs a whole vaping section with premium juices on tap!

But that price! Oh my goodness. The video says offered at USD 85 mln. Thats a whopping BILLION Rand!

Although the house is awesome, you could get virtually the same with a* ten times better view* in Cape Town for less than a tenth of the price. Lol.

@Rob Fisher , this house is in HillCrest Drive  lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## John (20/12/14)

The house that Minecraft built (bought)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (20/12/14)

John said:


> The house that Minecraft built (bought)



Amazing hey, my kids spend hours playing that game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (20/12/14)

I know of grown men (in their forties) that play Minecraft obsessively. People do some pretty amazing stuff there, I saw videos of guys that created entire 8 and 32-bit fully working CPUs in Minecraft! Check them out on YouTube

Reactions: Like 1


----------

